# found some critters



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

So iv been finding more creatures every day. I found these clear sacks of jelly on my glass, about 5 mm long and in the shape of a tooth. You can see there internal organs. I also found these small shrimp looking creatures in my lr. They are clear and about 4mm long. kinda look like small mantis shrimps. I also found a bristle worm but its orange so i dont know if its a bristle worm. 
How long intill my lr cures? its been in there for about 2 weeks and im getting impatient. No amonia yet.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Sack of jelly


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I have no real idea what is on your glass, Your pic is fuzzy. My guesses: obligate tunicates, hydroids, aptasia, nudibranch.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

I have seen that also from time to time on mine , Mine looks like pink in color with 2 entannas coming from the front, My guess was it was a baby Snail, But i'm not sure it moves quick for something so little :dunno: 
Carl.


----------

